# UFC fighters beat in street fights



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

When UFC fighters are reported to get beat in street fights (unprofessional events) does it hurt the legitimacy of the sport?

recently it was reported George was knocked out after punched Ross Pearson's boxing coach Erin Beach (who is a boxer). I am also aware it's a rumored story

Similar stories come to mind:
Don Frye (UFC champion and hall of famer) getting knocked out by a bodyguard (though he was drunk)
Tito Ortiz (former UFC champion) getting knocked out by Lee Murray
Wanderlei was reported to get knocked out by Krazy Horse (a lightweight) when he was pride champion, after being choked out by same sized Cristiano Marcello
I'm sure there's more but that's off the top of my head...

Do these kind of stories hurt the sport (where a pure boxer beats an MMA fighter in a street fight) or do they get written off as in "anything can happen in a fight"?
It definetly hurt my respect for Don, Tito, Wand and George


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Don Frye is the only example worth looking at but he was drunk. Your threads are terrible as always.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I highly doubt a trained fighter will lose to some random in a street fight, George was knocked out by Pearson's boxing coach, not exactly some guy at a bar, all the examples you listed except Frye were guys getting beat up by other pro fighters.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I highly doubt a trained fighter will lose to some random in a street fight, George was knocked out by Pearson's boxing coach, not exactly some guy at a bar, all the examples you listed except Frye were guys getting beat up by other pro fighters.


Pretty much this.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Frye was so drunk he fell over, he was never knocked out, just down.
UFC is a company, MMA is a sport . . 
None of these stories hurt anything except maybe someones pride..


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Bas Rutten's story about beating up bouncers at a club in Holland is better than all of those.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Bas Rutten's story about beating up bouncers at a club in Holland is better than all of those.


Also the story about Couture and Hendo tossing bouncers around.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I still like the story where Chuck, Tito, and some other guys ended up in a fight in an alley and Chuck was just knocking out people left and right.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Apparently Ross Pearson's boxing coach KO'ed Soti off camera on TUF. Apparently loads of shit went down we didn't get to see.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

cdtcpl said:


> I still like the story where Chuck, Tito, and some other guys ended up in a fight in an alley and Chuck was just knocking out people left and right.


You forgot the part where he calmly took his watch off then started knocking people out...lolz! I could see it already.

I want to believe the Overeem story real badly where the bouncers attacked his brother and he came back to help em. Two vs five or so. Apparently all bouncers went to the hospital. 

The last brawl I remember reading was Junie Browning in Thailand. He looked like he got the bad end of it.

Film on Lee Murray should be damn interesting.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Bas Rutten took out 4 bouncers in Sweden and went to jail, I believe.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

hellholming said:


> Bas Rutten took out 4 bouncers in Sweden and went to jail, I believe.


Here's two.






The Swedish bar fight story.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Overeem and his brother annihilated a crew of bouncers.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Dishonorable mention War Machine beating up 6 bouncers at a porn party.

Honorable mentions Huerta beating some thug into a pavement who was hitting a girl, Jones chasing down and smashing a purse snatcher.

Also to the OP like others said, the first was a boxing coach not joe street. The Krazy Horse beating Wandy story has been confirmed to be "horseshit", in fact there's video of Krazy Horse being choked out by Wandy's teammate not the other way round. Murray was a badass trained pro himself with championship potential. Frye fell over drunk.

Elite MMA fighters don't get beat up by "Street fighters" period. Not 1, not 10. Not unless there's knives or guns involved.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a terrible thread. 

What instance have you ever seen of an MMA fighter getting KOed by a random dude? That shit does not happen. If George is dumb enough to stand bareknuckle with Ross' boxing coach then he'd get KOed every time, his chin is flimsy and he can't box (box is all he does on the feet) with a boxer of that calibre.

Just like the Aussie kickboxing coach would have smashed any of the others if they decided to stand with him. 

They aren't average joes though, they aren't the drunk dudes at the pub throwing haymakers. 

Roflcopter was talking some silly shit about the right hook from othordox stance not being a punch used in boxing, it is a punch used in boxing it's just really hard to land. That is the only punch that idiots on the street or in the pub throw, and it will not land on any MMA fighter unless they are blindsided, but MMA fighters have the chin/recovery to be able to withstand a lot of punishment and keep coming back.

I don't know why I gave such a long reply to such a silly thread. Way too stoned.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Not sure if this thread even deserves this.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know man, its a pretty big issue that everyone is talking about. Casual fans are going to find out about some obscure drunken Don Frye story and will leave the arenas, muttering under their breaths 'phonies', 'no credibility', 'Tito got knocked out..'. It might finally be the end of this MMA fad once and for all.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> Dishonorable mention War Machine beating up 6 bouncers at a porn party.
> 
> Honorable mentions Huerta beating some thug into a pavement who was hitting a girl, Jones chasing down and smashing a purse snatcher.
> 
> ...









And Frye never "fell over", he got knocked out


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Don Frye was not a champion nor is he a HOFer.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Guy Incognito said:


> And Frye never "fell over", he got knocked out


You have a video of Wanderlei saying "that's secret" with a smug grin as confirmation of Krazy Horse's ridiculous story?

I'll see your non-proof and raise you this:

http://www.cagepotato.com/legends-of-the-brawl-krazy-horse-vs-chute-boxe/

Also Frye got sucker punched and he was literally wavering drunk.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Liddellianenko said:


> You have a video of Wanderlei saying "that's secret" with a smug grin as confirmation of Krazy Horse's ridiculous story?
> 
> I'll see your non-proof and raise you this:
> 
> ...


I remember him getting sucker punched as well. It was hard to see in the video I believe (I haven't seen it in forever) but I think he acted like they weren't gonna fight and then got hit. And yeah he was piss drunk.

There are also lots of rumors about the two of them fighting in a parking lot another time but no video can be found as far as i know.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Liddellianenko said:


> *You have a video of Wanderlei saying "that's secret" with a smug grin as confirmation of Krazy Horse's ridiculous story?*
> 
> I'll see your non-proof and raise you this:
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/legends-of-the-brawl-krazy-horse-vs-chute-boxe/


The delusion is strong. 



HitOrGetHit said:


> I remember him getting sucker punched as well. It was hard to see in the video I believe (I haven't seen it in forever) but I think he acted like they weren't gonna fight and then got hit. And yeah he was piss drunk.
> 
> There are also lots of rumors about the two of them fighting in a parking lot another time but no video can be found as far as i know.
> 
> ...


Frye dropped him with the first punch thrown, then got dropped himself.


----------



## UFC86 (May 21, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I highly doubt a trained fighter will lose to some random in a street fight, George was knocked out by Pearson's boxing coach, not exactly some guy at a bar, all the examples you listed except Frye were guys getting beat up by other pro fighters.


A boxing coach is not a trained professional MMA fighter, or even a professional boxing fighter. He should not beat an mma fighter in a street fight 



Terror Kovenant said:


> Bas Rutten's story about beating up bouncers at a club in Holland is better than all of those.


Those stories of Bas, Overeem, War Machine, Huerta and Chuck are great, but they are to be expected of top UFC fighters and champions. 
It is the stories of UFC fighters losing that upset me.



Roflcopter said:


> Don Frye was not a champion nor is he a HOFer.


He was a tournament champion, but you're right he's not hall of famer I got him mixed up with Dan Severn, but he should be in the hall of fame.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Wasnt there a rumour going round That Lee Murray knocked out Tito in his prime outside of a bar in London?

Im sure Lee Murray started that rumour.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Killz said:


> Wasnt there a rumour going round That Lee Murray knocked out Tito in his prime outside of a bar in London?
> 
> Im sure Lee Murray started that rumour.


Yeah there is. They were always going back and forth about what really happened.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nah, pretty sure the Lee Murray story is true. The only guy that's ever denied it happened is Tito. Matt Hughes mentioned the incident in his awful, awful  book.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Nah, pretty sure the Lee Murray story is true. The only guy that's ever denied it happened is Tito. Matt Hughes mentioned the incident in his awful, awful  book.


This, its also the same night Chuck calmy took off his watch then proceded to knock everybody out.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

No_Mercy said:


> You forgot the part where *he calmly took his watch off then started knocking people out*...lolz! I could see it already.
> 
> I want to believe the Overeem story real badly where the bouncers attacked his brother and he came back to help em. Two vs five or so. Apparently all bouncers went to the hospital.
> 
> ...





Tyson Fury said:


> This, its also the same night Chuck calmy took off his watch then proceded to knock everybody out.


Is this deja vu! 

Yall forgot about Bum Rogers winning by GNP against none other than his wife.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Anyone else remember this crazy Faber story? He talked about it on the Jim Rome Show before as well.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC86 said:


> When UFC fighters are reported to get beat in street fights (unprofessional events) does it hurt the legitimacy of the sport?
> 
> recently it was reported George was knocked out after punched Ross Pearson's boxing coach Erin Beach (who is a boxer). I am also aware it's a rumored story
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> *Is this deja vu! *
> 
> Yall forgot about Bum Rogers winning by GNP against none other than his wife.


Ha, yeah must of been because I read your comment. In all honest my brain has been plagued with deja vu the past few days. Really weird.


----------



## Beeg (Nov 19, 2006)

Always found this one funny....


----------

